# Super Slim PS3 set for October Launch



## Clarky (Sep 15, 2012)

*A German retailer has confirmed through Facebook a new model of the PS3 being dubbed the Super Slim PS3. Besides a smaller casing it was said to come with 12GB of flash memory too. Sony's German PR chief denied knowing anything but the TGS may be the début unveiling.*​source


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2012)

Only 12GB? That sounds like a serious downgrade in memory. 
But then again, maybe they made up for it in some other feature.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 15, 2012)

It looks like the original PS3, but only like 10% smaller.

Sony's starting to take cues from Apple, I think.


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 15, 2012)

Why would anyone want that? With the way downloads/installs/updates are going, you'd barely be able to fit much of anything on there.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe it's now gonna store psn games externally?


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm guessing this will be like PSP Street, a cheaper alternative to the original. =S


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 15, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> I'm guessing this will be like PSP Street, a cheaper alternative to the original. =S


That would be more like if they took online features/hardware away.

Next one is going to be the Pocket PS3.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 15, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing this will be like PSP Street, a cheaper alternative to the original. =S
> ...


Aren't they already taking some of the storage size tho?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Next one is going to be the Pocket PS3.



They have that already. It's called the Vita.

Play me off, Johnny!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 15, 2012)

Something I won't get. Maybe someone who's on a budget maybe?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 15, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


I'm sorry, but you got me lost. What are you talking about exactly?
PSP Street or SS PS3?


Gahars said:


> Play me off, Johnny!





Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY64meMb7-s


----------



## Depravo (Sep 15, 2012)

12GB? I've downloaded games from PSN that are bigger than that.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 15, 2012)

Is it just me or is this thing really ugly?


----------



## Yuan (Sep 15, 2012)

Depravo said:


> 12GB? I've downloaded games from PSN that are bigger than that.



Same logic of 360 arcade, HDD tray is still there when you needs it. Nintendo did even worse.




Wizerzak said:


> Is it just me or is this thing really ugly?



Yes, it is.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2012)

A) Nothing's confirmed until Sony says.
B) This is just like the Xbox Arcade. It's for people who don't want to be big on gaming, and instead want more of just a blu-ray/netflix/hulu/media player, but also want to be able to play some cheap games like the Mini's or games like Flower, or hell even classic PSX games.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yay

Now I'll be able to keep it in my binder.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 15, 2012)

how many PS3 models are there going to be?


----------



## Yuan (Sep 15, 2012)

Gh0sti said:


> how many PS3 models are there going to be?



As much as DS models xD.


----------



## kimekaro (Sep 15, 2012)

Yuan said:


> Gh0sti said:
> 
> 
> > how many PS3 models are there going to be?
> ...


PS3 20/40/60gb  PS3 Slim   PS3 SuperSlim

Nintendo DS, DS Lite, DSi

5 versus 3


----------



## Yuan (Sep 15, 2012)

kimekaro said:


> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> > Gh0sti said:
> ...



You forgot the DSi XL. And I just consider 3: PS3 Fat, Slim and Super Slim.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Sep 15, 2012)

Xbox 360 SS incoming


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 15, 2012)

There were three PS2's also. I mean, more than that considering the guts and board revisions, even just physically there was the original big one, the slim with an ac adapter and finally the slim with just a power cord.


----------



## BenRK (Sep 15, 2012)

If I can expand the storage, then maybe. If not, I'll just find a 320GB PS3 and expand THAT storage to 500GBs. Sold my PS3 for gas money, really miss it. It was more then a games console, it was my media center... Oh well, maybe again someday.


----------



## Nebz (Sep 15, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> B) This is just like the Xbox Arcade. It's for people who don't want to be big on gaming, and instead want more of just a blu-ray/netflix/hulu/media player, but also want to be able to play some cheap games like the Mini's or games like Flower, or hell even classic PSX games.


Which is a perfect reason for me to get it! I need a BR player and don't care so much for PS3 games other than a few select titles. Totally looking forward to this :3


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 15, 2012)

This for people who like to store and stream content on the cloud, none of us should apply.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 15, 2012)

kimekaro said:


> *PS3 20/40/60gb  PS3 Slim   PS3 SuperSlim*
> 
> Nintendo DS, DS Lite, DSi
> 
> 5 versus 3


That's 3 models.

You _do _know that right?

Of course you do.


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 15, 2012)

I think there are six PS3 models in a way unless you count releases with different HDD space. The 60gb had wifi and a media card reader which was not present with the 20gb model so that is two. The 80gb software emulation model came out which is another making three. Then the phat no BC support model came out which is four. Then the slim and Super Slim model make six.
With the DS you can say there are four since the DS, DS Lite, DSi and DSi Xl but some argue that the DSi isn't really a revision it was a successor. 

End of rant.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2012)

So this is their attempt to combat the wiiu huh?


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmm I've been wanting a PS3 for MGS 4 and uncharted series. Might be worth a pop.
With a cheap ext HDD of course.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 15, 2012)

Yuan said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > 12GB? I've downloaded games from PSN that are bigger than that.
> ...



Is the HDD tray already confirmed? I may be one of the few people who is really interested in this. I think the smaller the PS3 is, the better it is, and my PS3 Slim sadly doesn't have a working Blu-Ray drive anymore. If this new model is cheap (and the size of the flash memory suggests it will be), I'll probably pick it up and transfer my 250 GB hard drive to it.


----------



## redfalcon (Sep 15, 2012)

I could swear I already saw these images a year ago, also with the announcement of a new PS3 model.


----------



## Issac (Sep 15, 2012)

redfalcon said:


> I could swear I already saw these images a year ago, also with the announcement of a new PS3 model.


I just thought the same...


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2012)

Issac said:


> redfalcon said:
> 
> 
> > I could swear I already saw these images a year ago, also with the announcement of a new PS3 model.
> ...



Images were leaked a while ago. Hence the Déjà vu.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Sep 15, 2012)

12 gb? I think I can't even download gta 4 or assassin's creed or get any updates really lol. But it hasn't been confirmed by sony so idk.... and I just bought a ps3 a while ago and that broke. I have an backup and it's unopened so I think I can still take it back and get my money back so I can get this .

PS.  PS3 FAT: Dad
PS3 SLIM: Mom
PS3 SS: Son or daughter? Nvm its Solid Snake.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm actually somewhat interested in this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh, come on Sony! I thought you're better than this. 12GB? Are you kidding? Don't go the Nintendo path - that path's _stupid_.

I'm going to wait for an official announcement, mmm-hmm.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2012)

It's the price that matters. If it's a lot cheaper than a current (160GB for $250), like around $150, I could see it. But if it's like $50 less, I might as well pay the extra $50 for over 13 times more storage space.

Still, this is rumor until Sony confirms it. Most things I consider rumor until it comes from the source.


----------



## Fluto (Sep 15, 2012)

12Gb, wow. You're screwed if you have PSN+, you could barely install all of the free games D:


----------



## Santee (Sep 15, 2012)

Seems like they're going to keep supporting the PS3 even when they come out with the their next console, just like the PS2.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 15, 2012)

redfalcon said:


> I could swear I already saw these images a year ago, also with the announcement of a new PS3 model.


I did post up the patent for this earlier in the year (no way it was a year ago) so what you are now seeing is (possibly) the final product


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll probably get this if it's cheap enough ($150 hopefully).



Foxi4 said:


> Oh, come on Sony! I thought you're better than this. 12GB? Are you kidding? Don't go the Nintendo path - that path's _stupid_.
> 
> I'm going to wait for an official announcement, mmm-hmm.


The difference with the _"Nintendo Path"_ is that you can use external hard-drives and SDHC/SDXC cards. With the PS3, you can't use external hard-drives for games.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 16, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> 12 gb? I think I can't even download gta 4 or assassin's creed or get any updates really lol. But it hasn't been confirmed by sony so idk.... and I just bought a ps3 a while ago and that broke. I have an backup and it's unopened so I think I can still take it back and get my money back so I can get this .
> 
> PS.  PS3 FAT: Dad
> PS3 SLIM: Mom
> PS3 SS: Son or daughter? *Nvm its Solid Snake*.



Nope. Chuck Testa.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> I'll probably get this if it's cheap enough ($150 hopefully).
> 
> 
> Foxi4 said:
> ...


The Nintendo Path also doesn't have DVD support or BluRay support, and with a small drive like this one, Sony's sort of expected to release a firmware update to enable that function, much like last time when they adopted Cloud Storage. Besides, _I already said_ I'm not happy with the size of the internal storage for the Super Slim. Moreover, I _maintain_ that - such a small drive is not acceptable by any standards and is not the way to go for any video game console.

Let's not make this a console war - that's completely unnecessary, not to mention silly. Bad features are bad, it's simple as that.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Let's not make this a console war - that's completely unnecessary, not to mention silly. Bad features are bad, it's simple as that.





Foxi4 said:


> Don't go the Nintendo path



If you so insist there not be a console war, then don't be the one firing the first shot.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not make this a console war - that's completely unnecessary, not to mention silly. Bad features are bad, it's simple as that.
> ...


By the "Nintendo Path" I meant using extremely small internal drives, which is what Nintendo is doing at the moment. soulx is the first person who found this offensive, while it's merely constructive criticism. I don't like this "feature" - neither coming from Nintendo nor from Sony. Stupid design decisions are stupid, regardless of who makes them. It's not bias speaking, but reason.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe they'll add external storage support, because we all know that is very little storage to begin with.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The Nintendo Path also doesn't have DVD support or BluRay support, and with a small drive like this one, Sony's sort of expected to release a firmware update to enable that function, much like last time when they adopted Cloud Storage. Besides, _I already said_ I'm not happy with the size of the internal storage for the Super Slim. Moreover, I _maintain_ that - such a small drive is not acceptable by any standards and is not the way to go for any video game console.
> 
> Let's not make this a console war - that's completely unnecessary, not to mention silly. Bad features are bad, it's simple as that.


Most of the people that use DVDs/Blu-Ray discs already own a player for them considering pretty much every device supports it.

In terms of the Wii U,  a small drive is fine as it's expandable through a number of ways. Right now, the Wii U's storage space situation benefits Nintendo and consumers. Nintendo in that they don't have to deal with repairs of unreliable drives and the consumer in that the console doesn't cost more thanks to the addition of a drive.

If they add external drive support to this PS3, then honestly I'm fine with 12GB.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> ...the console doesn't cost more thanks to the addition of a drive.


Yes it does, how many times do I have to say that? 8GB SSD drives cost just about as much, if not more, than 500GB standard HDD's, and not just "any" HDD's - we're talking Western Digital over here. Flash-based storage is *expensive*.

They made a choice of medium and that choice is both expensive and wrong for the purpose, case closed, thank you very much.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



Omg, once again:

HDD =/= SDD

SDD is just the internal storage it has. And let's be honest, Nintendo ware on the shop don't usually take up a lot of space anyways.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

An SSD drive *is* a drive (which is what I meant, but I can rename it to storage for your comfort), it's just in Solid State technology. A built-in HDD is also internal storage, the term doesn't only apply to built-in Flash storage, it applies to any storage that's internal.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > ...the console doesn't cost more thanks to the addition of a drive.
> ...


You realize that the cost to Nintendo and the cost to consumers is very different. I'm sure a 500GB HDD is more expensive to them than 8GB of flash storage.

The choice that they made is just fine and you've said nothing that convinces me otherwise.

Nintendo gets less repairs (long-term cost for them is down), you get a cheaper console as well as the option to add as much space as you want (not to mention the ability to bargain-search so you can get a good drive for cheap).


----------



## Clarky (Sep 16, 2012)

"blah blah blah, I expect everything I do and don't need" etc


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> You realize that the cost to Nintendo and the cost to consumers is very different. I'm sure a 500GB HDD is more expensive to them than 8GB of flash storage.


No. That's not how it works. Nintendo doesn't get a lower price on SSD's, but magically the consumer price for HDD's - they get a lower price on both, and if you are trying to say that they would not be able to achieve higher capacity of storage using HDD's, you can't be serious.



> Nintendo gets less repairs (long-term cost for them is down), you get a cheaper console as well as the option to add as much space as you want (not to mention the ability to bargain-search so you can get a good drive for cheap).


...it's not a given that they will receive less repairs - the failure rates of SSD's are a delicate matter.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 16, 2012)

Understand. Flash memory is used in SSDs, but when integrated in this manner like the PS3 SS and the WiiU, they don't need all the extra components (and quite frankly, the speed) that make up an SSD. That in itself helps lowers the cost quite a bit.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, come on Sony! I thought you're better than this. 12GB? Are you kidding? Don't go the Nintendo path - that path's _stupid_.
> 
> I'm going to wait for an official announcement, mmm-hmm.


I'll just chime in something. Nintendo may place small Flash memories in their system (4GBs or 8GBs respectively, if you're talking about Wii/WiiU), but at least the 60% of the games out there on Wii (and for WiiU I guess too) won't require you a darned 12-minutes long install to HDD, which will occupy you from 2GBs to 6-7GBs or even more.

If there is someone pulling something out there, it's Sony.

...I can still painfully remember me waiting 15 minutes for MGS4 to start, eager as I was to play it


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> ...I can still painfully remember me waiting 15 minutes for MGS4 to start, eager as I was to play it


We all feel this pain...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I'll just chime in something. Nintendo may place small Flash memories in their system (4GBs or 8GBs respectively, if you're talking about Wii/WiiU), but at least the 60% of the games out there on Wii (and for WiiU I guess too) won't require you a darned 12-minutes long install to HDD, which will occupy you from 2GBs to 6-7GBs or even more.
> 
> If there is someone pulling something out there, it's Sony.
> 
> ...I can still painfully remember me waiting 15 minutes for MGS4 to start, eager as I was to play it


True, but how big was the Data Install again? Several GB's? Ah, that's right. And from a slow BluRay drive? Yes, it was. That's the reason.

And what kind of a drive the WiiU has...? Oh, a BluRay derrivative... And it will most likely require what...? Ah, Data Installs again, surely... And what do you need to use several GB's large Data Installs? Ah, storage... storage you won't have.

So, picture this... Installing the same install over a slightly faster BluRay drive and... bottlenecking it with the USB external drive.

Have fun.

Y'see, I don't mean this maliciously - I genuienly worry that the WiiU will have to use temporary installs or mandatory external storage. This is bad for the consumer, for you guys.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, come on Sony! I thought you're better than this. 12GB? Are you kidding? Don't go the Nintendo path - that path's _stupid_.
> ...



As mentioned earlier this model (if it even exists) is most likely catering towards the media-oriented side of the PS3. I mean it's still a Bluray player and it has access to Netflix, Hulu Plus, etc. It can also do some gaming most likely or there's some option for expanding memory.

Try to step away from the whole "Playstation" branding and think of it as a Sony media player instead.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> As mentioned earlier this model (if it even exists) is most likely catering *towards the media-oriented side of the PS3*. I mean it's still a Bluray player and it has access to Netflix, Hulu Plus, etc. It can also do some gaming most likely or there's some option for expanding memory.
> 
> Try to step away from the whole "Playstation" branding and think of it as a Sony media player instead.


It rings a bell. A bell of failure named PSX, but oh well, who am I to judge Sony's decisions.

I seriously hope for Sony that they've got a way for it to expand its memory, otherwise I can already foresee hordes of angry moms and dads asking why their son can't install the latest PS3 game which requires a 13GB install 



Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just chime in something. Nintendo may place small Flash memories in their system (4GBs or 8GBs respectively, if you're talking about Wii/WiiU), but at least the 60% of the games out there on Wii (and for WiiU I guess too) won't require you a darned 12-minutes long install to HDD, which will occupy you from 2GBs to 6-7GBs or even more.
> ...


Wait, why are we pulling the WiiU again in this?

The PS3 was flawed in design as it used a slow-ass BluRay drive as the technology was way immature for it as a gaming support back then.

Nowadays there are way faster BR drives (and cheaper) which probably don't require ANY install at all.

As for the PS3 SuperSlim... If they're still using the slow-ass BR drives they've always used, I'm sure that USB2.0 will keep up with the transfer rates without problems!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, come on Sony! I thought you're better than this. 12GB? Are you kidding? Don't go the Nintendo path - that path's _stupid_.
> ...



I deleted my Gran Turismo 5 install/patch data the other day when I was clearing up my PS3's hard drive, I traded it in a while ago because I found it really boring. The total size of the data was 16GB and that was out of date, it is probably bigger now. Games like LBP also use loads of space due to patches and updates. It defies logic that Sony would go with such a small amount of storage when some of their top exclusives require so much HDD storage space just to work.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > As mentioned earlier this model (if it even exists) is most likely catering *towards the media-oriented side of the PS3*. I mean it's still a Bluray player and it has access to Netflix, Hulu Plus, etc. It can also do some gaming most likely or there's some option for expanding memory.
> ...



I mean I think this is a bad decision as well but it does have a bit more to its purpose since the PS3 actually does a lot of non-gaming shit.

In all honesty, for around $250 you get a 160GB PS3 if you're a gamer. That's more than enough. If you want a Bluray player with Netflix and shit, this for a lesser price is available.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just chime in something. Nintendo may place small Flash memories in their system (4GBs or 8GBs respectively, if you're talking about Wii/WiiU), but at least the 60% of the games out there on Wii (and for WiiU I guess too) won't require you a darned 12-minutes long install to HDD, which will occupy you from 2GBs to 6-7GBs or even more.
> ...



What makes you think that Nintendo has a need for an installation process of games? I thought the phrase " does what Nintendon't" was still in affect, not "Nintendo must do what  has been doing". When was the last time Nintendo did what the competition would consider traditional?

I had mentioned already in another thread about this sort of subject, but I might as well bring it up since you can't seem to stop talking about it. The PS3 has a 2x BR drive. The WiiU has a 5x BR drive. That's already a 2.5x faster transfer rate. As much as PS3 games install stuff onto the HDD for faster access, it still has to load stuff form the drive, so now it has to fight between fast loading and slow loading, with the latter being the bottleneck. Now, about installation. Why do games like on the PS3 require installation? There is the quick access to common data, but that quick access comes in the form of decompressed assets. Assets that don't change over time, but need speedy access to. It would be silly to keep them in their compressed state, and that just requires extra time to get the necessary data. Now, take a look at the WiiU. What makes you think it will require that? We don't have the detailed specifics of it, so who is to say that it must follow the path already laid? For all we know, the WiiU has hardware that decompresses such assets on the fly, or even uses the assets in their compressed form, which already take up less space, and would therefore be within the limits of the transfer rate of the BR or external storage device to have such assets loaded just as fast as if it had to load from a speedy internal HDD. The WiiU isn't the PS3, so no one can say it is forced into the same situation that the PS3 is in. This is tech that is years ahead of the current gen tech.

Is it a bad theory? It is just as valid as thinking that "this company did it, so this other company has to do it".


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

@[member='DiscostewSM']

I'm not even talking about the companies involved - I'm talking about the technology used. BluRay is not exactly the quickest and with the sheer size of the games stored on those discs, it's no wonder they require Data Installs. Optical drives tend to require them nowadays, heck, even Peace Walker on the PSP needed a Data Install because the UMD couldn't keep up. It's natural to expect them given the setup, but I'm eager to see what Nintendo has in-store. I'm merely voicing out my well-motivated concern.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 16, 2012)

We'll just have to wait and see what happens, unless they tell us beforehand. But in any case, let's focus on the PS3 SS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

Given what p1ng said, I sincerely hope they have a firmware update coming up that'll "allow" the use of external storage. As much as it may be a bottleneck, at least it'll allow the user to, y'know, play games on their PS3. Otherwise... Well, bye bye, Gran Turismo 5 and other games that require large installs.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 16, 2012)

oh god the PSX. that expensive failed piece of shit.

wonder why then the playstation has been nick-nammed in ROM sites as the "PSX"?....PSXeven, e"PSX"e?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 16, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> oh god the PSX. that expensive failed piece of shit.
> 
> wonder why then the playstation has been nick-nammed in ROM sites as the "PSX"?....PSXeven, e"PSX"e?


psx was the orginal name of the ps1 before it was released...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 16, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> psx was the orginal name of the ps1 before it was released...


Actually...

The PS1 was merely unofficially called the PSX and somehow the name stuck.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 16, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > psx was the orginal name of the ps1 before it was released...
> ...


this says otherwise...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 17, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > Joe88 said:
> ...


I stand corrected.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 17, 2012)

This really reminds me of the 4 Gb 360 with its external memory. Hopefully they do add USB HDDs to the PS3 so that I could hook up one of my externals to my PS3 instead of changing the 160 Gb HDD to a bigger one (damn you GT5!)..


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, people ignorant of the space games require might buy this. Other than that, I don't get what they're going for. Increased sales? Oh Sony, you make me laugh.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 18, 2012)

Only 12GB of FlashMemory? Maybe for CloudGaming? Or maybe can add external HDD like the WiiU?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *The Nintendo Path also doesn't have DVD support or BluRay support*



Wait, so you're telling us that there are still people out there *who don't have at least one DVD player *already? Surely, you jest!!  But 12GB for the super slim version of the PS3?  Why Sony is making a model revision this late in the cycle is beyond me. 



Spoiler



People bitching and trying to figure out why Nintendo consoles don't have DVD playback is like trying to figure out why people refuse to give up Internet Explorer; people don't care, that's why. Almost every person has a DVD player in one form or another; those who don't are most likely old farts who have a twenty year-old VCR.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey guys.

What about people that just want to play games from disc?


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 18, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> What about people that just want to play games from disc?



Many ps3 games have mandatory installs. Some are quite large as well.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 18, 2012)

As my thread got closed



> It only seems like a matter of time now before Sony reveals its long-rumoured PS3 Super Slim model and that's to an ad in a Polish trade magazine, it seems like that time may be as soon as Tokyo Game Show.
> 
> Polish site Polygamia spotted the ad in a newsletter from electronics store chain Media Expert which shows a mystery PS3 model, followed by a date of September 28.
> This date follows Sony's TGS conference that kicks off on Wednesday September 26th at 5am GMT, suggesting that we could see the new PS3 ship a matter of days after it is announced at TGS.
> ...



maybe September instead of October


----------



## VampireLordAlucard (Sep 18, 2012)

You guys are getting too debatable over this..
Competition against Slim Xbox 360
Cheapest PS3 released yet.
160 GB and 320 GB will probably get slimmed too.
PS3 owners can easily transfer current HDD into it.

What's not to like?

My dream: A faster Blu-ray drive, for quicker loading times! Similar to the PSP-2000 having more RAM to help with loading. I doubt they'll do it though..


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2012)

> Rumoured for some time now, Sony has announced today at its pre-TGS press conference that it will be releasing a new model of the PlayStation 3.
> 
> The new model is 25% smaller and 20% lighter than the current model, and will come in two flavours: 250GB and 500GB. It'll also be available in two colours, white and black.
> The black console will be out on October 4, while the white model will be out on November 22.


Link


> While missing from Japan and North America's reveals, the PAL announcement for the new super slim PS3 contains something interesting: there's a model that doesn't have a hard drive.
> Available _only_ in Europe, Hong Kong and Australasia, and replacing the 250GB model available elsewhere, this particular PS3 will instead pack 12GB of flash memory, turning it into the PlayStation's rough equivalent of the Xbox 360's 4GB version. The 500GB version will still be available in those territories.
> 
> Those purchasing the 12GB model will still be able to upgrade and drop a HDD in there later; the only change is that when they do, that 12GB will no longer be available for internal storage.
> ...


Link
Sony @ TGS right now.

Live Blog
Link


----------



## Clarky (Sep 19, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Those purchasing the 12GB model will still be able to upgrade and drop a HDD in there later; the only change is that when they do, that 12GB will no longer be available for internal storage.



what....a.....f!"£$%^.....ripoff


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

clarky said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Those purchasing the 12GB model will still be able to upgrade and drop a HDD in there later; the only change is that when they do, that 12GB will no longer be available for internal storage.
> ...



Holy god it's 12GB, deal with it. You can most likely transfer it anyway.

Any news of pricing? EDIT: For North America that is.


----------



## zanfire (Sep 19, 2012)

...did we really need another ps3 model? Wii U is out in 2 months and if the rampant rumors are true, we will have at least an announcement of the new xbox (if not have it by the ned of the year) next year. I really hope this isnt sony really tying to stick out that "10 year cycle".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

zanfire said:


> ...did we really need another ps3 model? Wii U is out in 2 months and if the rampant rumors are true, we will have at least an announcement of the new xbox (if not have it by the ned of the year) next year. I really hope this isnt sony really tying to stick out that "10 year cycle".



"Ten year" cycle doesn't mean it can't coexist with another Playstation system. The PS2 had a "ten year cycle" but it wasn't exactly great in its last few years.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2012)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY $199 PS3?



KingVamp said:


> Those purchasing the 12GB model will still be able to upgrade and drop a HDD in there later; the only change is that when they do, that 12GB will no longer be available for internal storage.


Now who is the genius at sony who thought this was a good idea?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Holy god it's 12GB, deal with it. You can most likely transfer it anyway.
> 
> Any news of pricing? EDIT: For North America that is.





> In the US, the 250GB model will be out on September 25, and will include Uncharted 3 and a $30 "digital content" voucher for DUST 514 (a free-to-play game). It'll cost $270.
> 
> There'll also be a 500GB bundle including Assassin's Creed III that'll go on sale in the US on October 30. No price on that one yet.


Link

In the same source as the first. Wasn't there at the time of posting. More information and pictures in the
source.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

$270 isn't a bad price for 250GB hard drive and Uncharted 3. The current $250 model is only 160GB with no free game last time I checked.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> $270 isn't a bad price for 250GB hard drive and Uncharted 3. The current $250 model is only 160GB with no free game last time I checked.


It's a _price-raise_ instead of a price-drop which frankly is pretty silly. If Sony really wanted the PS3 to sell craploads this holiday season, this should have dropped the price to $150 (12GB model) and $199.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

soulx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > $270 isn't a bad price for 250GB hard drive and Uncharted 3. The current $250 model is only 160GB with no free game last time I checked.
> ...



...A $20 price raise for 90GB more memory and a new game plus all its additional content plus a $30 voucher for a F2P game is "pretty silly"?

I think I need to take a sharpie to my video game lingo and terminology dictionary.

EDIT: And I'm pretty sure the $250 model will still be around.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ...A $20 price raise for 90GB more memory and a new game plus all its additional content plus a $30 voucher for a F2P game is "pretty silly"?
> 
> I think I need to take a sharpie to my video game lingo and terminology dictionary.


You don't raise the price for your system. It's common-sense if you want it to sell well.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 19, 2012)

€229 for the 12GB seems expensive. That works out to £184. You can grab the 320 for £190, and there seems to random ps3 deals on regularly from different retailers (ps3+ game etc). Not going to shift at £184 unless lower if for here or the retailers bundle it up or something.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...



so despite paying for 12 gig of storage you would be quite happy to just lose all of that when you need to buy more? I don't know about you but I like to get a at least get a kiss before I get fucked


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

clarky said:


> so despite paying for 12 gig of storage you would be quite happy to just lose all of that when you need to buy more? I don't know about you but I like to get a at least get a kiss before I get fucked



If you're so upset about the 12GB model then don't buy it. They have multiple other models with larger amounts.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > so despite paying for 12 gig of storage you would be quite happy to just lose all of that when you need to buy more? I don't know about you but I like to get a at least get a kiss before I get fucked
> ...



I already have a ps3, I'm on the general idea here that they give you 12 gig then take it away when you want to upgrade (which in most cases is inevitable) Now come on, if Nintendo pulled the same sort of shit you would be jumping all over them about it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

clarky said:


> I already have a ps3, I'm on the general idea here that they give you 12 gig then take it away when you want to upgrade (which in most cases is inevitable) Now come on, if Nintendo pulled the same sort of shit you would be jumping all over them about it



So you're complaining for the sake of complaining?

Look, you know what you get into on a 12 GB model, it's not like Sony is keeping this feature hidden to swindle consumers. It's only 12GB which you probably don't need. If you, as a consumer, don't like it, then buy a better model. This model is meant more so for a budget alternative or something more media player-oriented. If you want to upgrade to being more gaming-oriented, you can upgrade the storage.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

That 500 GB model is tempting me but I got my 320 GB PS3 at such a steal.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > I already have a ps3, I'm on the general idea here that they give you 12 gig then take it away when you want to upgrade (which in most cases is inevitable) Now come on, if Nintendo pulled the same sort of shit you would be jumping all over them about it
> ...



That's rich coming from you for a change....

No I'm complaining that when people do upgrade they lose out on 12 gig of storage. It would be like having a 12 gig pen drive but when you buy a 100 gig usb hdd your 12 gig pen drive refused to work until you got rid of the 100 gig ub hdd. The figure I would expect to see is 12+ ???= your storage


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

clarky said:


> No I'm complaining that when people do upgrade they lose out on 12 gig of storage. It would be like having a 12 gig pen drive but when you buy a 100 gig usb hdd your 12 gig pen drive refused to work until you got rid of the 100 gig ub hdd. The figure I would expect to see is 12+ ???= your storage



But it's only 12GB. You're making mountains out of molehills and throwing a serious fit over something that, in the long run, is really unimportant.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > No I'm complaining that when people do upgrade they lose out on 12 gig of storage. It would be like having a 12 gig pen drive but when you buy a 100 gig usb hdd your 12 gig pen drive refused to work until you got rid of the 100 gig ub hdd. The figure I would expect to see is 12+ ???= your storage
> ...



12 gig or not. It is storage that you paid for that is taken away from you when you decide you need more. I ain't making moutains out of molehills or throwing my toys around, I have nothing to lose from this new PS3 model. I simply stated it is a rip off, as people have been happy to point out over the past week, those 12 gigs could be used for a  game off psn, updates, dlc


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2012)

soulx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > ...A $20 price raise for 90GB more memory and a new game plus all its additional content plus a $30 voucher for a F2P game is "pretty silly"?
> ...


IDK, weighting it, the new one sounds like the better deal.


clarky said:


> those 12 gigs could be used for a  game off psn, updates, dlc




Yeah, hard drive for your big games, music and video/pictures while you use your internal one for everything else.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> IDK, weighting it, the new one sounds like the better deal.


Not to the consumer, price is the biggest factor.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 20, 2012)

Why does Sony make these ugly console... They should look at their psone-design: Now that looked amazing!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> Why does Sony make these ugly console... They should look at their psone-design: Now that looked amazing!



I dunno, this looks rather sleek. Their PSOne (which still sits at home) is just a PSX with rounded corners. Not very exciting unless you're afraid of your small child running into it.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Sony make these ugly console... They should look at their psone-design: Now that looked amazing!
> ...



IMO it is way more then that:

- One of the ugliest consoles ever...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- ...and one of the sexiest!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if I look at the PS2s design (the slim one was OK I guess) and all the PS3 designs in my opinion those all look hideous! Especially the original PS2 and PS3 

I think Microsoft did a way better job at redesigning the 360.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 21, 2012)

Well for those of you wondering about why America won't be seeing the flash memory model here is a quote from John Koller, SCEA VP of marketing "The smaller Flash drive isn’t coming to North America, and a lot of that reason is the digital consumer. We really want to make sure, out of the box, that there is an option for them to be able to download that content. That is really critical for us, very very important."


----------



## Sop (Sep 21, 2012)

Finally a game console that I can throw at my TV and it won't break the screen!

PS3: 1
Wiimote: 0

In all seriousness I will be getting this cause I have a job now and my brother will be taking his PS3 when he moves. And I heard somewhere that this was coming in 120 and 250 gigabyte models? Meh, I think it will be good when I go travelling though.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Master Mo said:
> ...


Redesigning? It's.. pretty much like the launch 360 but has vents on the side and is blockier and tinier. The original 360 had a much better look.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 1, 2012)

lol at this:

[yt]_3oOO1b5N-E[/yt]

zombie not included


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 1, 2012)

Really considering getting the AC3 Bundle. Was already looking into buying a bigger HDD, and I was buying AC3 anyway. Might be easier, and save me the possible trouble of my PS3 deciding to crap out anytime soon.


----------

